# long press a button (say, Tivo) - go to standby



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

We need a single key to go to standby. Besides being convenient, it would band-aid a new bug that has appeared on my roamio (others have also reported this) where the screen goes blank after hitting play on some show.

This would alleviate the problem/bug where after the screen goes blank and nothing turns it back on except for a) reboot by pulling the power, b) toggle standby to off and back on.

So, how do I toggle standby (currently) if I can't see what I'm doing. That's the problem. I do have a workaround, but only because I use the kmttg freeware program which has a toggle standby option. This is how I know that from standby one can get the screen back on, by using the tivo key. Of course this means you must have a computer on your lan to run the program.

There are of course several keys that could be used for this. I would suggest a long press of the tivo key which would go to standby. After that a single press of the tivo key would turn it back on, and then the screen works again.

OF course there should NOT be any confirmation dialog, since that would defeat the purpose if you can't see the screen.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

In the meantime, if this is critical for you, a universal remote into which you could program the 'Standby' command could be a workaround.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, there does appear to be a direct standby IR code because my new Harmony Elite kept sending my Roamio into standby even when I didn't want it to. I eventually had to reprogram all the "Power*" commands to be some random VCR commands for a device I don't own so if it sent the dadgum standby command, it wouldn't actually put the TiVo into standby .


----------



## badams888 (Jun 6, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> In the meantime, if this is critical for you, a universal remote into which you could program the 'Standby' command could be a workaround.


Thanks, however, I already have a workaround using kmttg. It does mean I have to turn on a computer.

However, gotta be an easier way to get to standby. Holding down the tivo key on my roamio auto repeats changing between the tivo central and the myshows. Not very useful, so a long press on the tivo key should be an intuitive choice. Press it to turn on, long press to turn off.

And if someone accidentally held down the tivo key, they'd still get the warning screen and could just press the tivo button again to cancel going to standby.

It's just the green thing to do. That is what standby is for, ain't it?


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

badams888 said:


> It's just the green thing to do. That is what standby is for, ain't it?


But, there are certain ones here that don't seem to think that is important. 

Too bad, they finally did something to make these more 'green', but no way to make it easy to put it into effect *easily*, buried using 15 or so button presses.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I use a single button to put my TiVo into standby. I just have to grab my platinum Comcast (Xfinity) remote. I have it programmed on the power button (under TV) to put it into standby. One push for the 30-second countdown. Two pushes to put it right into standby.

You can probably get a platinum remote for free from Comcast if you're a customer. Just get it at the local office. If anyone is interested, I'll figure out the codes that I used to do this.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

How did you program that remote in the first place?

I setup up a 'macro' on my URC Mx-900 remote, but it takes forever to execute all 15 commands. They couldn't of put it further into the menu. 
Their choices on the menus order was always poor, other than "Shows' being 1st. Settings should be 2nd.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

How to use a Motorola DVR/Programming the Remote - Wikibooks, open books for an open world helps. See 30 second skip for an idea of how to do this.
Also URC6131 One For All 6-Device Universal Remote - TiVo Community Forum Archive 1 helps.

I believe the device code is 20618
And the code for standby is 00152

Make sure you know what you're doing before reprogramming the remote for anything else.

On the platinum remote, assuming you have the device key programmed for the TiVo already, try at your own risk.
TV button (or whatever device key you'll use)
Hold Setup until button blinks twice
994
Press Setup
00152
Press Power button
The TV button should blink twice if successful.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the above, but the Motorola link doesn't apply and is way over my head.
The "All In One" that uses "URC" in their model numbers is *not* the same company as Universal Remote Control;
Remote Control | URC


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

videobruce said:


> Thanks for the above, but the Motorola link doesn't apply and is way over my head.
> The "All In One" that uses "URC" in their model numbers is *not* the same company as Universal Remote Control;
> Remote Control | URC


Unfortunately, I don't have a MX-900 remote and don't know enough about that remote to really help.

If anyone has a spare Comcast remote, such as one of those platinum remotes (silver should work too), I could write the instructions.

As for the topic at hand, I'd propose this for the TiVo remotes.
Given the accessibility nature of *a*, *b*, and *c* for screen reader, captions, and audio descriptions, I'm going to propose that the *d* button be used to start the 30 second countdown for standby when pressed in _TiVo Central_. In other words, you'd press the *TiVo* button to go to _Tivo Central_ and then the *d* button to start the countdown. Any flaws with this idea? If not, I'd say we propose this on TiVo's website.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I did find a shortcut (kind of).
Using the down channel/page button, the button clicks are reduced from 15 to 5 programmed as a macro. 

Menu,
channel down,
right,
channel down,
right.

Better than nothing, but still lame. as usual.


----------



## CouchPotato_S3 (Jul 20, 2008)

videobruce said:


> Well, I did find a shortcut (kind of).
> Using the down channel/page button, the button clicks are reduced from 15 to 5 programmed as a macro.
> 
> Menu,
> ...


Correction:

Menu,
channel down,
up,
right,
channel down,
right.

Damn promos!


----------

